# I dont like the cold, but ..



## kimbo (26/7/15)

It is great for clouds 

Cloupor mini with a Mad Hatter mini
26g, 8 wraps, 2mm ID, 1ohm Spaced coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/15)

The wind is howling here in Durbs and bringing with it freezing cold temps from the berg where the snow fell overnight... Heater on and vaping up a storm in my kennel!


----------



## kimbo (26/7/15)

Yea poor @hands i am sure his lawn is white as well


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/15)

He promised to take some REO's shots in the snow!


----------



## kimbo (26/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> He promised to take some REO's shots in the snow!


lol i asked him as well


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/15)

kimbo said:


> lol i asked him as well



 We may only get to see them when his new month's CAP becomes active.


----------



## kimbo (26/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> We may only get to see them when his new month's CAP becomes active.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/15)

Yip one of the negatives of living in the bush! There are lots of positives... but internet access aint one of them!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo (26/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip one of the negatives of living in the bush! There are lots of positives... but internet access aint one of them!


Agree lucky we have ADSL here


----------



## hands (26/7/15)

sorry there was snow but not here at my house so no snowman holding a REO pics. the surrounding mountains have a thin layer of snow. blame it on global warming

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

